# Canadian National Anthem will be gender-neutral.



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I’m disgusted by this move.. “In all thy sons” was to HONOR the soldiers going to Europe to fight in World War I... Why change these words in the Canadian anthem, they serve as remembrance of the men who sacrificed their lives.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

"Oh Canada - What have they done to thee"


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Next time I guess they will send the freak show to war. That is what The US has plans to do.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

TG said:


> I'm disgusted by this move.. "In all thy sons" was to HONOR the soldiers going to Europe to fight in World War I... Why change these words in the Canadian anthem, they serve as remembrance of the men who sacrificed their lives.


So much for standing on guard. Damn TG, I dont like it at all. What are they changing "sons" to? "Heart's" maybe? It would fit nicely there...but I still wish they'd leave it the hell alone.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

At least you folks still stand up when it's played.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

That’s just not right, our world just keeps getting crazier....


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

My Canadian female friends think that I “just don’t get it” because I’m an immigrant from a “super conservative country”. LOL


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Ignorant immigrant!:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

@TG, now you can understand why I have not spoke to my relatives in Toronto for 48 years, 

never will, unless with an M1, it does my talking.

Aunt and uncle were socialist converts, their two kids are communist, they I clashed with, had to leave before I was jailed.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Like all Progressive Liberals Canada's are hypocrites of the highest order. They want everyone to see an image of them being "Progressive" but behind the scenes sing a very different tune. Case in point...



> In a private dining room at Zov's restaurant in Tustin, a *Canadian envoy* made his pitch to about a dozen immigration attorneys and immigrant rights leaders.
> 
> Pablo Rodriguez, a member of Parliament, leaned over from his seat in the middle of the table and *asked everyone to spread the word: Please do not cross into Canada illegally.*
> 
> ...


^^^^ And notice how the LA Times uses this line about Trump being anti-immigrant (actually illegal immigrant) yet they say nothing about the Canadian government not allowing people into their country if they "don't qualify". Hypocritical POS!

Worried about Trump-stoked exodus of immigrants, Canada discourages illegal crossings


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TG said:


> My Canadian female friends think that I "just don't get it" because I'm an immigrant from a "super conservative country". LOL


Your Canadian female friends are misguided ..... (you get to finish this one).


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Silly stupid shit. There will come a time when people won't have time to be so PC.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

TG said:


> I'm disgusted by this move.. "In all thy sons" was to HONOR the soldiers going to Europe to fight in World War I... Why change these words in the Canadian anthem, they serve as remembrance of the men who sacrificed their lives.


That's why women with dangly's, are in your locker room at your gym!
The Entire country of Canada is trying to be like Europe.
They love their Muzzies and their No-Go Zones.
They Love that mush head Trudeau and Obama.
They dedicate their pants over President Trump.
Our northern border will be an issue to in 20 years.
They love thinking they are actually superior to Americans.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Yep, the socialist paradise of Canada is so wonderful. Taxes are sky high. You wait in line for months for the most basic of medical procedures. Check out the Canadian/US border crossings. All those canuks are day-tripping here shopping to avoid the high prices and taxes at home.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Silly stupid shit. There will come a time when people won't have time to be so PC.


You have always had the option of being PC or not being PC. I only have my "PC switch on" at work, otherwise it is always off.


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

As a 6th generation Canadian female, I'm not a fan of the change. "In all of us command".

I don't exactly hate it... but I will forever sing "In all Thy Sons command"

And if I have the opportunity to impart the wisdom on some next generation, you're damn right I will be doing so.


EDIT: of course, we still have the Queen to MAYBE smite this crap down *fingers crossed*


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I don’t mean to get off topic here, but I have a question, to become gender neutral, a male whacks off his pee pee, what does a female do, just curious....I don’t live in a political correctness world so I’m in the dark on this.....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

No respect for Candida. they pretend to be all socialist liberal. But behind the curtain do not practice what they preach . And always want someone else to pay the bill. Remember last year to embarrass Illegals yall come we expect everyone. Soon as they started arriving they put a stop to that. Try going to Candida if you have a minor convection even if it was 30 years ago, ever had a DWI ect. One side trade deals, Trump will fi that I hope. Time for Candida to play it straight.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

rstanek said:


> I don't mean to get off topic here, but I have a question, to become gender neutral, a male whacks off his pee pee, *what does a female do,* just curious....I don't live in a political correctness world so I'm in the dark on this.....


Joins the Liberal Party


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> No respect for Candida. they pretend to be all socialist liberal. But behind the curtain do not practice what they preach . And always want someone else to pay the bill. Remember last year to embarrass Illegals yall come we expect everyone. Soon as they started arriving they put a stop to that. Try going to Candida if you have a minor convection even if it was 30 years ago, ever had a DWI ect. One side trade deals, Trump will fi that I hope. Time for Candida to play it straight.


If you think that is bad, try going there to work some time...

Every time I go there, they make my client pay a $260 fee just to offer the job to me. Then I have to turn around and pay a $155 fee to get a work visa. That's right boys and girls, it costs $415 dollars just for me to cross the border! Poutine is damn good, but it is not THAT good!


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Inor said:


> If you think that is bad, try going there to work some time...
> 
> Every time I go there, they make my client pay a $260 fee just to offer the job to me. Then I have to turn around and pay a $155 fee to get a work visa. That's right boys and girls, it costs $415 dollars just for me to cross the border! Poutine is damn good, but it is not THAT good!


Yep. That's Canada protecting Canadian workers/jobs/etc. Just like the US should be doing: each country protecting their own, penalties for hiring foreign workers, etc.

There are a lot of things wrong with Canada; there are a lot of things right with Canada. <--All of which I wont get into here. Please know one thing, however. Politically - it's very similar to the US. We had Obama, they have Trudeau. We have Trump, they had Harper. The large cities are progressive/liberal/etc; the smaller cities and rural areas not so much...and overall have very conservative leanings. But you wont hear about that. Their MSM is the same as ours...and folks in the US are told very little about that nation in whole, or it's people.

Inor - all this wasn't directed specifically at you; it was for general consumption & needed a spot in this thread and I figured you wouldn't mind.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

MountainGirl said:


> Yep. That's Canada protecting Canadian workers/jobs/etc. Just like the US should be doing: each country protecting their own, penalties for hiring foreign workers, etc.
> 
> There are a lot of things wrong with Canada; there are a lot of things right with Canada. <--All of which I wont get into here. Please know one thing, however. Politically - it's very similar to the US. We had Obama, they have Trudeau. We have Trump, they had Harper. The large cities are progressive/liberal/etc; the smaller cities and rural areas not so much...and overall have very conservative leanings. But you wont hear about that. Their MSM is the same as ours...and folks in the US are told very little about that nation in whole, or it's people.
> 
> Inor - all this wasn't directed specifically at you; it was for general consumption & needed a spot in this thread and I figured you wouldn't mind.


No problem! And I agree completely.

I sent a letter to my Congresscritter suggesting that she offer up a bill to trade all of the states north and east of Connecticut to Canada in exchange for Alberta. Alberta fits better in our culture than Canada's and the "Boston states" are more like eastern Canada. It seems like a win-win to me.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

rstanek said:


> I don't mean to get off topic here, but I have a question, to become gender neutral, a male whacks off his pee pee, what does a female do, just curious....I don't live in a political correctness world so I'm in the dark on this.....


I thought some time back we all agreed to refer to his member as a yingyang! :vs_lol:


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Inor said:


> No problem! And I agree completely.
> 
> I sent a letter to my Congresscritter suggesting that she offer up a bill to trade all of the states north and east of Connecticut to Canada in exchange for Alberta. Alberta fits better in our culture than Canada's and the "Boston states" are more like eastern Canada. It seems like a win-win to me.


Sounds like a good idea to me. 

Here's a link to a great little book, out of print now, but there might still be a few around. 
https://www.ebay.ca/itm/0968935117-...diana-Canada-Fiction-/172402840431?rmvSB=true


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> I thought some time back we all agreed to refer to his member as a yingyang! :vs_lol:


Hmmm, I must not have gotten the memo.....


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

MountainGirl said:


> Yep. That's Canada protecting Canadian workers/jobs/etc. Just like the US should be doing: each country protecting their own, penalties for hiring foreign workers, etc.
> 
> There are a lot of things wrong with Canada; there are a lot of things right with Canada. <--All of which I wont get into here. Please know one thing, however. Politically - it's very similar to the US. We had Obama, they have Trudeau. We have Trump, they had Harper. The large cities are progressive/liberal/etc; the smaller cities and rural areas not so much...and overall have very conservative leanings. But you wont hear about that. Their MSM is the same as ours...and folks in the US are told very little about that nation in whole, or it's people.
> 
> Inor - all this wasn't directed specifically at you; it was for general consumption & needed a spot in this thread and I figured you wouldn't mind.


NO way we love our HB1b for the Bindis to work in IT! They screw up the entire system to get more hours to fix it!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Thank God, thank God!!! Gender Neutrality is here!!! At Last!!!







This guy understands androgyny...uh...gender neutrality. Just look at him/her/it, that is progress in my view.:devil: I think that I will spend the rest of my day, thinking about neutrality, gender and otherwise. My thinking is that it is an assault upon Christianity, but in the guise of "fairness", "inclusiveness". What is excluded in gender neutrality? It is deviant. And for Canada to have the gall to pervert their national anthem, shows them to be gutless fools.
https://imamook.wordpress.com/2010/12/08/hot-new-fashion-model-shes-a-he-huh-wtf/


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

TG said:


> My Canadian female friends think that I "just don't get it" because I'm an immigrant from a "super conservative country". LOL


Perhaps it's because you come from a place and time that saw what so-called women's liberation actually does and they (your Canadian friends) haven't fully gotten that as yet. Feminism screws up the family and society.

"If women's liberation is unthinkable without communism, then communism is unthinkable without women's liberation."
-Russian revolutionary Inessa Armand

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feminism_in_Russia
Feminism in Soviet society[edit]
Vladimir Lenin, who led the Bolsheviks to power in the October Revolution, recognized the importance of women's equality in the Soviet Union (USSR) they established. "To effect [woman's] emancipation and make her the equal of man," he wrote in 1919, two years after the Revolution, following the Marxist theories that underlaid Soviet communism, "it is necessary to be socialized and for women to participate in common productive labor. Then woman will be the equal of man."[14]

In practice, Russian women saw mixed gains in their rights under Communism. Women's suffrage was granted, though voting meant little in Soviet society owing to the Communist Party's monopoly on power. This monopoly also meant that many independent feminist organizations and journals were shut down.[15] Abortion was legalized in 1920, making the Soviet Union the first country to do so; however, it was banned again between 1936 and 1955. Generous maternity leave was legally required, and a national network of child-care centers was established. The country's first constitution recognized the equal rights of women.[16]

Though the prevailing Soviet ideology stressed gender equality in labor and education, and many Soviet women held jobs and advanced degrees, they did not participate in core political roles and institutions.[17] Above the middle levels, political and economic leaders were overwhelmingly male. While propaganda claimed, accurately, that more women sat in the Supreme Soviet than in most democratic countries' legislative bodies combined, only two women, Yekaterina Furtseva and (in its last year of existence) Galina Semyonova, were ever members of the party's Politburo, in practice the country's real leadership.[18]

By the 1970s, while women's liberation was a mainstream term in American public discourse, no comparable movement existed in the Soviet Union, despite gender-based income inequality and a rate of additional work in the household greater than that experienced by American women.[19] There were also double standards in social norms and expectations. "A man can fool around with other women, drink, even be lackadaisical toward his job, and this is generally forgiven," wrote Hedrick Smith, former Russian correspondent for The New York Times, but "if a woman does the same things, she is criticized for taking a light-hearted approach toward her marriage and her work."[20] In an open letter to the country's leadership shortly before he was expelled from it in 1974, the dissident writer Alexander Solzhenitsyn pointed out the heavy burden placed on women to do the menial work in Soviet society: "How can one fail to feel shame and compassion at the sight of our women carrying heavy barrows of stones for paving the street?"[16]

Smith wrote that many women he talked to complained that their emancipation had in fact been exploitation, since economic circumstances effectively compelled them to work while they retained their domestic responsibilities at home, and they were often tired; and that in contrast to Western women, Soviet women regularly saw their idea of liberation as working less and having more opportunity to stay at home.[21] He recounted a popular joke:

Under capitalism, women are not liberated because they have no opportunity to work. They have to stay at home, go shopping, do the cooking, keep house and take care of the children. But under socialism, women are liberated. They have the opportunity to work all day and then go home, go shopping, do the cooking, keep house and take care of the children.[22]


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

So, again, somebody tell me why Canada is allowed to be a country? :vs_lol:


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> So, again, somebody tell me why Canada is allowed to be a country? :vs_lol:


^^^ THAT! ^^^

They do not even have enough self-respect to put pictures of their own people on their money! But then again, I would not want a picture of Justin Bieber on my fiver either! :vs_lol:


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Inor said:


> ^^^ THAT! ^^^
> 
> They do not even have enough self-respect to put pictures of their own people on their money! But then again, I would not want a picture of Justin Bieber on my fiver either! :vs_lol:


I know you were just joking there  but many do not know that HRH Queen Elizabeth is the Queen of Canada - and the other people on their money are their former Prime Ministers.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

MountainGirl said:


> I know you were just joking there  but many do not know that HRH Queen Elizabeth is the Queen of Canada - and the other people on their money are their former Prime Ministers.


Yes, I know. I was actually thinking of the Loonie when I wrote that. :devil:

I go to Canada several times per year for work and grew up not far from the Canadian border. So one of my favorite pastimes is giving Canadians shit about being Canadian. But I really do like their country (to visit; I could not live there). Except Quebec, I do not like Quebec (but then most normal Canadians do not like Quebec either, especially the ones in Alberta).


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Inor said:


> Yes, I know. I was actually thinking of the Loonie when I wrote that. :devil:
> 
> I go to Canada several times per year for work and grew up not far from the Canadian border. So one of my favorite pastimes is giving Canadians shit about being Canadian. But I really do like their country (to visit; I could not live there). Except Quebec, I do not like Quebec (but then most normal Canadians do not like Quebec either, especially the ones in Alberta).


I used to travel in and out of Canada frequently for work also. They are a different animal and *most* (I do have *some* awesome Canadian friends however) are liberal asshats, except for those Quebeckerpeckers ...... they are real dicks with ears. Even the other Canadians despise them.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> So, again, somebody tell me why Canada is allowed to be a country? :vs_lol:


For the Mooses,their Crap machine Geese, polar bears and penguins, Silly!


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Urinal Cake said:


> For the Mooses,their Crap machine Geese, polar bears and penguins, Silly!


Aint no penguins in Canada ya hoser - they're in Pittsburgh.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

MountainGirl said:


> Aint no penguins in Canada ya hoser - they're in Pittsburgh.
> 
> View attachment 68305


And they are WAY better than the Habs!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Inor said:


> ^^^ THAT! ^^^
> 
> They do not even have enough self-respect to put pictures of their own people on their money! But then again, I would not want a picture of Justin Bieber on my fiver either! :vs_lol:


If Justin Bieber is their claim to fame, then really, why are they allowed to be a country!?!! :laughhard:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

When Shatner made the same change at the end of a Trek movie, I had a slight wretch. I knew everything and everyone was going to look, act, and respond like Barbie and Ken's smooth plasticine crotches.

Yikes, even Japan sex robots have gender.


----------

